# CM Lockstoffe



## snake88 (29. Dezember 2013)

Guten Tag

Hat wer Erfahrungen mit den CM Lockstoffe und Futter? ( Fusion Baits)?


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Ich habe damit Erfahrungen und ich schwöre auf das Zeug von Claus. Mit den Lockstoffen ist das so eine Sache. Manche Sachen , wie zum Beispiel die fruchtigen Sorten, sind nach meiner Ansicht nicht so der Bringer. Aber andere Sachen sind einfach nur Gut. Ich verwende zu gerne das Brassenfieber und auch das Brasengold, sowie das Match Spezial im Sommer. Wenn es im Herbst bei uns auf die Plötzen geht, dann nehme ich nur das Lacto Flüßig, ein Garant für große Plötzen. Beim Futter benutze ich sehr gerne das Black Hammer. Auch die Dips haben es in sich. Sie haben ihre Namen nich ganz zu unrecht. Der Pure Terror ist ein Anschlag auf jede Menschliche Nase, genauso wie der Monster Mix. Wenn du es lieber etwas lieblicher vom Geruch her magst, dann würde ich dir zu Brassen Spezial raten, ich glaube zumindest das es so heisst. 
Ok Claus sein Zeug ist nicht gerade Billig. Aber da Relativiert sich schnell. Gut der Preis von 24-25 Euro für eine Flasche Lochstoff ist erst mal ein Brocken. Aber ich komme damit fast die Halbe Saison hin und ich bin im Frühling bis zum Herbst fast jedes Wochenende bei einem Hegefischen, mit meinem Boot unterwegs. Man nimmt ja auch nur ein bis zwei doppelte Schnapsgläser voll auf 5 Kg Futter. Ich finde das reicht völlig. 
Wenn du jetzt bedenkst das du mit einer Normale 0,5 literflasche Lockstoff ein bis zwei mal Angeln gehst, dann kommt dir das normale Zeug viel Teurer. 
 Tip zum Schluß: Wurm X zum darüber streuen oder direkt ins Futter , wenn du mal eine Beissflaute hast. Hilft nicht immer , aber immer öfter.:m


----------



## snake88 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Danke für deine Erfahrungen hast du das Bassen Spezial ( Futter) und Feeder Mix auch shcon probiert?


Lg


----------



## Hümpfi (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Ich Fische seit diesem Jahr auch lockstoffe von CM. Wie schon gesagt wurde ist das Zeug im gegensatz zu anderen sogar sehr günstig. Was auch sehr gut ist, ist der Top Service vom Claus. Wir waren letztes Jahr bei ihm und er ist kein Typischer Verkäufer der nur Kohle machen will. Vielmehr sagt er dir genau welche Lockstoffe/Futter du für deine Gewässer brauchst. 
Mein Favorit für Frühling, Sommer und Herbst ist Vanille Milch in Pulverform und Erdbeer Flüssig dazu. Im Spätherbst und Winter Vertraue ich auf Spekulatius. Sehr gut ist auch der Brassenaktivator. Der ist immer mit dabei. Die Futtersorten hab ich auchmal durchgestestet und so wie du die Tüte aufmachst und daran riechst weißt du ganz genau das hier nur hochwertige und Frische Mehle verwendet werden. Zudem ist das Futter mit etwa 2 € pro Kilo auch sehr günstig.

Mfg


----------



## snake88 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Danke euch


----------



## Knispel (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Am ersten Sonntag im März ist die Stippermesse in Bremen. Wem das nicht zuweit ist, kann dort Claus persönlich besuchen ( er ist wieder anwesend ) und sein gesamtes Programm sehen, befühlen, riechen und kaufen.


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Ja Claus ist schon OK. Ich konnte ihn hier beim Trainingstag für das IAM in BRB/Havel mit Fragen löchern und der hat sie mir alle beantwortet. Was ich von einem Günter Horler , eben nicht behaupten konnte. Vieleicht war der aber auch einfach nur genervt von den Zuschauern. Ist auch verständlich, und ich war eben der Eine zuviel. Was ich noch sagen wollte, ist das wenn du die Futtermischungen von Claus austesten willst, du dich nicht wundern solltest, die sind alle Gesalzen und zwar nicht zu Knapp. Ich habe mir eben noch einen Sack Brassen Spezial geholt.


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Salz im Futter ist neben dem Lockstoff ansich nie verkehrt.... sollte jetzt kein Salzteig werden - aber ne Prise Salz (so dass man es schmeckt) hat bisher nie geschadet. Im Winter darf es sogar eher mehr sein!


----------



## bacalo (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Meines Wissens wäre CM auch auf der Messe am 16.02.2014 in Unna anwesend.
Oder täusche ich mich hier??

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Ne ich glaube da täuschst du dich nicht. Claus wird mit seinem Zeug bestimmt , ach was mit Sicherheit, dabei sein. Unna ist aber für mich zu weit weg. Selbst Bremen ist mit fast 350 Kilometern entfernung nicht gleich um die Ecke.


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Ich muss mir mal die Pulver etc. von Klaus näher anschauen. Hatte leider schon ein paar mal faule Eier was Pulveraromen angeht... (Ofenloch Aromen). Momentan verwende ich noch die 250gr Päckchen von Mosella die aber auch bald zu Neige gehen....


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

@ FR33. Dann kann ich dir nur zu den Flüßigen raten. Bei den Pulvern bin ich noch recht unentschlossen um eine Aussage zu treffen, was die Wirkung angeht. Ich hatte schon Spekulatius, der war echt gut. Aber ich hatte auch schon Lacto in Pulverform,  und das war eher ein Schuss in den Ofen.


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Ich mische mein Futter eig immer direkt am Wasser an. Daher waren bisher immer die Pulver am besten zu transportieren und um trocknen Zustand haben die sich bestens verteilt. Hatte halt schon Pulver von anderen herstellern (Ofenloch) und damit kannste Fische verjagen. Die brennen auf der Zunge und sogar in der Nase wenn man direkt dann schnuppert. 


Flüssige hatte ich bisher nur als "Booster" und wenn man echt nix ging, hab nen Feederkörbchen damit benetzt und weiter ging es...


----------



## racoon (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die brennen auf der Zunge und sogar in der Nase wenn man direkt dann schnuppert.


 

Was bei Konzentraten aber durchaus normal ist


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Ja ist mir nach dem abschicken des Posts auch aufgefallen  Im Futter ging es dann wieder - aber irgendwie waren die Sorten nicht so meins.


Wenn ihr Passanten ärgern wollt, packt mal sowas wie Exeo Xtreme Cheese aus.... hab das 2 x zum Barbenangeln verwendet. Ist schon lustig, wenn passanten einen Bogen um einen machen und die Nase rümpfen  Naja Barben und Käsearoma hat bisher nie geklappt...


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Ach so ? Du nimmst also Extreme Käse??? Ich schwöre in so einem fall auf Garlic von Zamataro. Die flasche offen stehen lassen. Ich wurde schon mehrfach mit Disqualifikation bedroht, wegen Sehlischer Grausamkeit. Aber das nur nebenher bemerkt.


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Hat jetzt nix mit CM Lockstoffen zu tun, aber das Exceo zeugs (http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/EMPIRE-BAITS-EXEO-Lockstoff-Cheese-xtreme-1-99-100g-/370301147456) ist echt fieß... wie Parmesan + Buttersäure etc... andere sagen alte Socken + Unterbuxen von Fußballern...


CM hat aber sowas in der Art gar nicht im Programm wie ich sehen konnte... nur eher die süßen Varianten (welche auch nicht schlecht sind wie man liest ...)


----------



## Primsfischer (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Super Mix ?


----------



## Riesenangler (15. September 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Ich hole mal diesen Trööt mal wieder aus der Versenkung. 
Ich hege gestern ein Hegefeedern und bin tierisch aufs Maul gefallen. Mein Futter hat scheinbar überhaupt nicht funktioniert. Alle um einen herum, fangen so lala und man selber sitzt wie blöd da und muss zu allen Überfluss noch seine Feederrute retten, weil ein Bootsfahrer der Meinung war das drei Meter abstand zum Ufer ausreichend sind und meine Montage samtt Korb einsammelte. Ich wünsch dem Sack nichts schlechtes, nur einen fetten Motorschaden.
Aber zurück zum Thema, ich wollt jetzt einmal das Feederfutter vom CM testen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich soll. Wie ist das denn vom Verhalten her??? Also taugt es für unsere Schnellen Kanäle oder ist das ehr so für ruhig strömendes Wasser oder noch mehr für Stillwasser geeignet?
Der Preis ist ja sehr gut.
Und noch was, Wer von euch hat denn schon direkt bei Claus was bestellt und wie läuft das dann dort mit der Bezahlerei???
Danke euch. Micha.


----------



## bacalo (16. September 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Herr Müller ist flexibel und kommunikativ.
Ruf ihn am besten an und das weitere gibt sich dann.

Tel.: 049 6898 87220


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. September 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Riesenangler@

das futter spielt finde ich eine kleinere rolle,wichtiger ist da eher der platzt.

sprich kanten vertiefungen ,kies/muschelbänke u.s.w
die meisten suchen intensive nach solchen plätzen,  machen das sehr intensiv vor den eigentlichen fischen.

haben dieses jahr 7 feeder fischen gehabt ,die meisten tandems fischen ein und das selbe futter.

 aber trozdem sind gewalitige unterschiede zu sehn, hier sind meistens kleinigkeiten endscheidend.

z.b 

vor 2 wochen 24 stunden tandem ,fast keine aktionen bis abends um 20 uhr.

es wurde das futter umgestellt,fischmehl wurde gemischt mit würzigen futter das war der schlüssel zum erfolg.

fische am anfang mein futter ohne zusätze.
wen nix geht , mache ich in ne maden dose futter,darüber streue ich zusatz.

zusäzlich dipe ich jetzt meinen hakenköder, zu 90 % funktzoniert diese tacktik immer.


wen ich von anfang an meine zusätze rein mache,wie will ich dann eine locksteigerung erreichen ?


ich fische in jedem gewässer typ meist ein futter,durch die feuchtigkeit kann ich das futter sehr gut beeinflussen.


mache ich es trockner an, ist es leicht geht schneller aus dem korb.

,mache ich es nasser an ,braucht es länger um aus den korb zu gehn.


was für ein futter hast du den gefischt ? was war im futter drin an lebendköder u.s.w


----------



## Riesenangler (18. September 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Ne im Futter war keine Lebendköder drin, denn dann hast du nur noch massenhaft die kleinsten Barsche auf deinem Platz, die das Gewässer so hergibt. Ich hatte eine "Hausmischung" eines Händlers hier in BRB. Ich habe früher immer die Mischungen von Geers geangelt und da am liebsten die Herben Kräuter, aber die führt hier keiner mehr, so das ich auf eine Andere Sorte umgestiegen bin, mit eben nur sehr mäßigen Erfolg. Daher wollt ich ja auch mal Claus seine Feedermischung testen. Ach ja. Hanf und Haferflocken und Rösthanf und Maiskörner und auch Farbpartikel waren gut und reichlich im Futter vorhanden. Für deine Tips, danke, Aber ich Feedere ja nun auch nicht zum ersten Mal, sondern eben schon seit eingen jahren. Von daher ist mir das alles bekannt, was du gutmeinend hier geschrieben hast. Aber am WE lief es eben mal nicht so, weil scheinbar das Futter nicht so funktionierte wie ich es erhoffte. Ich werde es anteilmäßig immer mit zwischen mischen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. September 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

welches geers futter brauchst du den ? hätte da jemand  der wo noch einiges hat. 

oder du schreibst mal  Roberto Mazzasette an in fp .


fische zu 90% hjg drescher futter ,gemischt mit fischmehl.
  ist ein top futter ,da es erst bei bestellung gemsicht,verpackt wird und voralem relativ günstig ist.


aus welcher gegend kommst du den ?,fische nämlich auch auf tandems mit ;-)


----------



## Riesenangler (19. September 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Ich? Ich komme aus dem schönen Havelland. Der Silokanal ist meine Hauptfeederstrecke. Vielleicht warst du ja schon einmal hier bei uns bei einem größeren Hegeangeln dabei. 
Also , ohne jetzt Angeberisch klingen zu wollen, wer bei uns hier ein Wörtchen mitreden will, der sollte nach drei oder vier Stunden Angelzeit 12-15 Kilogramm mindestens an die Waage bringen und im Tandem sollten es dann eben Minimum 25-35 Kilogramm in der selben Zeit sein. Jetzt startet hier gerade die Hauptfeederzeit. Rotaugen von 750-1000 Gramm sind hier normal und keiner Rede wert. Und Brassen von 800Gramm- 2,5 Kilogramm sind auch nichts besonderes. Nur das es die hier bis zum Abwinken gibt und auch nach Wochen nicht alle werden. Wenn ich mal mit Leute aus dem westlicheren Teilen des " Reiches" spreche, dann sind die immer wieder über unseren Fischreichtum erstaunt und die versprechen dann auch immer wieder die Wiederkehr zum Angeln hier an die Havel und unsere Umliegenden Seen. Mein ganz Persönlicher Rekord liegt bei 36 Kilogramm Fisch in drei Stunden. Das habe ich dann aber nie wieder erreicht.


----------



## feederbrassen (19. September 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Also , ohne jetzt Angeberisch klingen zu wollen, wer bei uns hier ein Wörtchen mitreden will, der sollte nach drei oder vier Stunden Angelzeit 12-15 Kilogramm mindestens an die Waage bringen und im Tandem sollten es dann eben Minimum 25-35 Kilogramm .



Und #c.
Vorher Schürze anziehen ,sonst sieht man aus wie Sau |supergri
Schön zu lesen das ich nicht der einzige bin der Spass an dieser Art der Fischerei hat.


----------



## Riesenangler (20. September 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*

Stimmt und bekleckert hat man sich dann auch.
 Ich wollte damit nicht angeben, das wir hier einen wirklich tolle Friedfischbestand haben. Wenn ich so manch andere ecke in Deutschland sehe, da sind zehn Kilo in drei Stunden ein Traumergebnis.


----------



## feederbrassen (20. September 2014)

*AW: CM Lockstoffe*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Stimmt und bekleckert hat man sich dann auch.
> Ich wollte damit nicht angeben, das wir hier einen wirklich tolle Friedfischbestand haben. Wenn ich so manch andere ecke in Deutschland sehe, da sind zehn Kilo in drei Stunden ein Traumergebnis.



Haste recht. Ich habe hier auch wesentlich bessere Jahre erlebt.


----------

